# 10 month old tiny toy poodle with broken leg :(



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that Teddy was hurt. It's a terrible feeling knowing that your puppy is injured or in pain. I don't have advice for you, but your story reminded me of a blog that I follow "written" by another red teeny toy poodle (Muppet) who broke her leg: My Rescue Story 

Muppet also has a Facebook advice column (https://www.facebook.com/askMuppet?fref=ts), and her owners may be able to share their experiences with you there if you ask a question.

I don't know those people personally, but it's a cute poodle blog, and Muppet seems to have recovered well from her broken leg.

Best wishes for a quick recovery for Teddy!


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you. I saw the blog. You were right it is so cute and Muppet is adorable.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think little Atticus suffered broken limbs twice - if you search you should find the threads. I'm sure Teddy will make an excellent recovery, but it is a warning to watch him while he is small and fragile.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau uses his pet stairs!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Mine use fleece-covered foam pet stairs to navigate the beds.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you all for the advise. 

I will get him some stairs as soon as he gets better.


----------



## Eddiepoo (Aug 18, 2012)

Sending your gorgeous puppy lots of get well wishes.


----------

